# Hypnosis



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm wondering if my hypnosis tape helps sometimes if I remember and have time to do it before going to something social. This particular tape was custom-made a long time ago by a psychologist for me and only goes for about 10 - 15 minutes.
I'm thinking it's not a bad idea because each time I've tried it things have turned out better than I thought they could and I was more relaxed.
Maybe it's worth a try? If you can't get a therapist to make one for you you can make one for yourself with these elements in it:

1. slow relaxation including closing eyes and count up to 5 to total relaxation 
2. slowing breathing
3. positive suggestion (write a script of what you want to achieve - only positive statements here)
4. countdown from 10 - 1 to slowly opening up your eyes and reacclimitising to the room.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, thats how. Your steps are good. For your mind to take suggestions you have to access your subconscious my relaxing. If you want a more likely chance for them to really sink in. Do it numerous of times. Thanks lilly. I'm reading a little of it right now.


----------



## Samdaman (Aug 8, 2007)

I have an mp3 on my ipod thats a social anxiety hypnosis thing. I don't know if its helping though, I dont feel like I'm hypnotised or fully in a trance.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i would like to learn hypnosis to deal with pain.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I think hypnosis may be used to help with pain too. Also eft/tapping is worth a try.


----------

